# Profile Pic



## palmerspit (Sep 12, 2013)

Can someone tell me how i change my profile pic?


----------



## kathrynn (Sep 12, 2013)

Go to your "profile"....under the picture there is a "replace avatar"....click that and then upload what ever image you want....so long as it is Family Friendly.

Kat


----------



## palmerspit (Sep 12, 2013)

Its not there???.... The replace avatar ????


----------



## palmerspit (Sep 12, 2013)

It only shows edit profile ????


----------



## kathrynn (Sep 12, 2013)

right under your "avatar" (or at least on my profile) just under the picture you have now the sausage links....there is a line/words that say...."replace avatar"...click that and it will guide you to replace that picture with something else.

Kat


----------



## palmerspit (Sep 19, 2013)

Guess its only on others cause i still dont see it.... Very frustrated [emoji]128545[/emoji]


----------



## woodcutter (Sep 19, 2013)

Go to my profile then it should look like this in the top left corner of your page.







Replace Avatar


----------



## TulsaJeff (Sep 19, 2013)

There are certain things that do not show up until you have a certain number of posts.. your first 20 posts or so are on a trial basis and the system is verifying that you are not a spammer.

This may be one of them but I am not sure (it's been a while since I was a newbie).

Once you pass the test, it gets a lot easier.

Stay the course!


----------



## TulsaJeff (Sep 19, 2013)

palmerspit said:


> Guess its only on others cause i still dont see it.... Very frustrated [emoji]128545[/emoji]


Try it again and let me know what you see. I think I may have corrected the problem.


----------

